# Where to tap signal wire for tachometer?



## Pr1me (Apr 30, 2009)

On an 88 Stanza that has a factory dash clock. I found a cluster from an 89 Stanza GXE that had a tach in it. Now, everything lined up and it bolted right in. Everything works except for the tach. I looked in the Haynes manual and it shows a wire from the tach to the ignition coil but I could not find such a wire. It noted in the Haynes manual that the tach wire was on the GXE only. However, I find it hard to believe that they would alter the wiring harness just for a specific submodel. There has to be a way to get this factory tach hooked up. 

Can you guys point me in any specific direction?


----------



## dulobast25 (Jul 9, 2006)

*tach*



Pr1me said:


> On an 88 Stanza that has a factory dash clock. I found a cluster from an 89 Stanza GXE that had a tach in it. Now, everything lined up and it bolted right in. Everything works except for the tach. I looked in the Haynes manual and it shows a wire from the tach to the ignition coil but I could not find such a wire. It noted in the Haynes manual that the tach wire was on the GXE only. However, I find it hard to believe that they would alter the wiring harness just for a specific submodel. There has to be a way to get this factory tach hooked up.
> 
> Can you guys point me in any specific direction?


autozone has free chiltons or haynes manual access online for free
the tach wire is susually yellow with red stripe on the inside of nissan cars and MAY change to white with blk wire under the hood
and yes nissan will remove some wires frm the harness to save copper costs in a non applicale model.. the harnesses have diff part numbers, etc. just runa yellow wire fromt he coil back, but do you have the twin spark coils?


----------



## Pr1me (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, the car has both intake and exhaust coils. I have the Haynes manual for the car and according to the circuit diagram the tach wire comes from pin 3 on the ECU. And it shows a tie to the intake side coil, which confuses me. 

Where the hell is the ECU in this car anyway?


----------



## dulobast25 (Jul 9, 2006)

*stanza*

goto autozone.com and goto component locatiosn.. its prob under servive manuals. if you cant find it there, i once dismantle an 90 stanza and the ecu was behind the radio, behind the dasj. mounted to the floor hump in the middle of the car the tranny hump prob bleo the ac ducting btu abotu 1 unch above the carpet on a bracket...u can try to look there. otherwise under hte seats or in the pass kick panel are goo locations to look


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

Use the Negative wire on the coil. Use a volt meter to find wich one it is. The positive will be hot when the ignition system is on (key ON).


----------



## jerseymike68 (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice information


----------

